# .257 Weatherby Mk V Custom Grage



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Selling my .257 Weatherby Mag., MK V Custom Grade Rifle. Super Fancy walnut stock, hand checkered, hand rubbed oil finish. Very nice, very fancy gun. Going to be around $3000 but would sure listen to offers from any of you guys on the forum. Not at all interested in any kind of trade...gettin old and want to start minimalizing my life. PM me if you have interest or tell a friend. Thanks
Oh, forgot to mention...it's a lefty.
Here is a teaser pic:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A lefty!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya kind of limited your customers with it being a lefty. When I first read 257 Weatherby mag I was thinking of going after it. But I'm right handed and shoot right. Way too late in my lifetime to learn how to do it on the left side.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Same here. I’ve been thinking about getting a 257 Wby barrel for my Blaser.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oooooo, as a lefty I really appreciate that gun. Sadly I'm not in the market for that type of a speed demon tack-driving rifle. Looks really nice though!




-DallanC


----------

